# Custom rifle stocks



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

With the encouragement of Longbow, this topic has the interest of at least a few of us here on the forum.
In the thread "How to Pick a Favorite Gun" by Goob, Longbow brought up the topic of _nice wood_, and it got me thinking about nice wood on nice guns
Is there anyone in the Salt Lake are (or Utah for that matter) that you would recommend to make a custom rifle stock? Have any of you had a custom stock made? What kind of wood did you choose and why? Etc.
I'm not saying I am actively trying to have a custom stock made, but the idea has crossed my mind.
Chaser and I had a woodshop teacher in highschool that made his own rifle stocks, but he is the only person that I know of that has done such a thing.
Any input?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Not in Utah, but Leroy and Connies art is dang hard to beat!

Check 'em out...

http://www.canyoncreekgunstocks.com/Dis ... ?Page=Home


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I wan't a fancy mannlicher stock on my ugly savage with open sights. :lol: (im serious)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Again, not from Utah, but pretty wood that deserves to be shown... Turkish walnut.

[attachment=1:s2s8ggtq]Pretty Wood1.jpg[/attachment:s2s8ggtq]

[attachment=0:s2s8ggtq]Pretty Wood2.jpg[/attachment:s2s8ggtq]

8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

OH MY! (Droooooooool!)
Thats what I'm talking about SAWSMAN!
Who made those?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> OH MY! (Droooooooool!)
> Thats what I'm talking about SAWSMAN!
> Who made those?


Lovely, huh.

Luxus Arms.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh MY GOSH Sawsman. That is some beautiful chunks of wood. WOW!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So does anyone actually make the stocks in Utah?


----------

